# Freelancer Mods



## chbdiablo (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab im Moment ziemlich Lust auf Weltraumspiele und will nach vielen Jahren auch mal wieder Freelancer spielen. Die Frage ist jetzt: mit welchen Mods?

Das Spiel hat ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich weiß auch, dass es einige Mods dafür gibt. Aber anscheinend gibt es dafür keine zentrale Anlaufstelle.

Wer kann mir also den ein oder anderen Mod empfehlen, der sich lohnt und den man vor dem losspielen noch installieren sollte?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Oktober 2012)

MODDB ist immer eine gute Anlaufstelle für Mods:
Mods for Games - Mod DB

Ansonsten gibts auch hier eiverse Mods:
The Starport - A Freelancer Game Fansite :: News


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich habe vor kurzem einen ähnlichen Thread erstellt. Ich hab vor 2 Monaten den Flash bekommen Freelancer erneut durchzuspielen.

Durchgespielt habe ich es mit ein paar mods, u.a. irgendeinene HD Mod und so. Ich würde Dir allerdings etwas anderes empfehlen.

Das Crossfire 1.9 Mod welches Du über Eols oberen Link beziehen kannst.

Ich habs gestern installiert. Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% was es alles macht, aber ich fing gestern die SP-Kampagne erneut an und alles sieht hübscher aus, es gibt neue Loot im Weltall... Ich glaube auch daß die SP Kampagne weitergeht wenn der Hauptplot zu Ende ist.

Desweiteren gibt es Online Server auf denen man spielen kann, mit einem erweiterten Universum uind und und...

Bei mir liegs fogendermassen:

Freelancer clean install vornehmen
Den Mod Manager 1.31 (!!!) tunterladen (google nutzen)
Crossfire installen

Viel Spaß damit! Es lohnt sich glaube ich echt!!!


----------

